# Is A Platinum here the same it is there?



## millerd66 (Jun 6, 2005)

I posted this thread on the old board, but I wanted to repost.  I am looking to get into the Marriot system, as to be quite frank I trust the consistency of their resorts, more than others.

I have seen seaview platinum weeks for my price range.  The run less than let us say Hilton Head.  So if i get into this resort, will it trade well enough for summer months at Hilton Head, or will even Marriott's own people say "Hey pal, we know you have Platiunum, but dude it is in Joisey, No way you getting to Hilton Head. You can't get there from here.

A  little help is appreciated.


Derek


----------



## JBRES1 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Platinum weeks*

Hi,
Yes Platinum is the same at all resorts. That is that Platinum it Marriotts term for the high season at each resort. And no not all platinum weeks are created equal.  A platinum week in Hawaii, Aruba, Park City, Ft Lauderdale , Palm beach and HHi will out trade other platinum resort weeks.
Platinum is Platinum, but there are many shades of Platinum.  A good gauge as to the value of a Platinum week is what it goes for in the resale market. 
A HHi resale Grande Ocean week will sell for the same price as a developer week in Orlando if not more.
Jim Breslin


----------



## Elden12 (Jun 6, 2005)

In order to offer suggestions you will  need to provide more specifics on what you are wanting to find out.  Example, are you wanting a beach vacation or a golf vacation.   I can offer this.

1.  Most Tuggers would recommend that you purchase a timeshare where you want to go 3 out of 4 years.

2.  When you exchange you usually go through Interval International. (Not Marriott)   Interval has their own secret formula for determining the trade power of each resort in the system.
Without knowing what resort you are referring to it is hard to venture a guess on whether it would pull a Marriott on Hilton Head in the summer.

3.  You can save approximately 40% off developer prices if you buy from private individuals or timeshare resellers.

4.  I can endorse Marriott Grande Ocean as a great place to spend a week on the beach!  I can't tell you how well it trades because we always use our Grande Ocean week!  We use our other Marriott timeshares for exchanging.

5.  I can vouch for the consistency of the Marriott properties.  5 Star resorts are NOT created equal!

Good Luck!


----------



## millerd66 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Platinum*

Well, I do own a resort, that I have never gone to, so I don't subscribe to the 3 out of 4 year. So we agree to disagree on that one.

I was just hoping that this Platinum week at Seaview can get me to HHI either Easter (usually the week after) or summer.

Is it easier to trade a Marriott for a Marriott within their internal system or II.

Thanks,

Derek

Never leave those birdie putts short


----------



## Dave M (Jun 7, 2005)

millerd66 said:
			
		

> I was just hoping that this Platinum week at Seaview can get me to HHI either Easter (usually the week after) or summer.



It might. There's no way to predict with assurance. Since exchanging is all about matching what's requested with what's available, there is rarely much certainty, unless you are seeking an off-season week with a top trader. 

Seaview would be far from my first Platinum choice if I were seeking to get into a peak season Marriott beach resort on HHI. I would likely buy the HHI week (e.g., Grande Ocean) and use that top trader to get exchanges to other resorts in years I chose not to go to HHI. (In fact, that's exactly what I do!)



> Is it easier to trade a Marriott for a Marriott within their internal system or II?



There is only one Marriott-to-Marriott exchange system. Marriott has a desk (actually lots of desks) at II. 

If you request a Marriott-to-Marriott exchange you'll have priority over all non-Marriott owners for getting the exchange you want for the first (usually) 24 days that the week you want is made available by the owner thereof. If what you are requesting is a comparable exchange and you have the strongest Marriott trader that is requesting that week, you'll get it, even though there may be non-Marriotts with stronger trading power.

After the 24-day period, non-Marriotts will have a chance at getting that week.


----------



## KenK (Jun 7, 2005)

*Dereks' original posting to help with info*

Cosidering exchanging only, IMO...Marriott Seaview Plat will not be as strong as moany other Marriott Plat weeks.   We have seen Seaview Gold weeks sell for as low as $3000 on E Bay...but that includes winter weeks.

I am nearly always able to see Seaview weeks listed on the getaway pages of II.   And that includes some Plat weeks. 

However, you live close, so the other bennies listed below might tend to sway someone to buy a unit at Seaview. (ie- as day pass use..if still allowed, golf discounts or CC use.)   

It is a super nice resort.  Actually, it is a top resort...but its hard to walk to the hotel, the pools, the tennis, the golf, during many of the winter, early spring, or late fall months.  And then only the 2 indoor pools are open.  The Red Door Elizabeth Arden Spa is a positive (for some).... 

Here is the former posting:
{START OF ORIGINAL POST}

__________________


Author
Topic:** Platinum

millerd66

Non Member

Posts: 34
From: people's republic of NJ
Registered: Jul 2004
 posted 06-01-2005 19:25 ***  **** ** ** 
I am interested in buying a Marriott resort, a platinum float. I primarily want to exchange it.

I am considering Atlantic City, NJ as the home resort, but the question is a Platinum in AC equal to a platinum in Hilton Head?

------------------
You never make the putts that are short

IP: Logged

KenK
Moderator 
TUG Volunteer

Posts: 4810
From: Nep.City, NJ/Hlwd,Fl 
Registered: Dec 2000
 posted 06-01-2005 19:52 ***  **** ** ** 
You mean the MAR Seaview Resorts Villas section near Absecon, NJ? (Not in AC nor on the beach)

If you buy a Plat week float there, I would suggest a strong week to TRY for would be July 4th, maybe the week of the LPGA (this years posted on EasternBBS...do a search), or manby weeks in the summer, and late spring, early fall.

I don't believe the Plat at Seaview Villas would trade as well as a Plat beachfront week on HHI. I do believe, however, the audience (the nearness of Seaview to DC, Balti., Philly, NYC might help balance out the lack of beachfront. It is less than a few hours from each of the above locations...(and even accessable by rail, if necessary-Amtrak to NJT Atlantic City line).

But many like to be able to walk out of the units to the sand....even if there is no golf.

For mainly trading, I'd go with a Plat HHI. For a close home resort, with CC priv., (except golf at a fee unless you join the special club) (since you live close, in NJ) and Day Pass use...but without beach use, I'd go with Seaview.

------------------
Ken K
PS: Win a week with your TUG Winning Review submission:
Award Week
PIX
Please click the page numbers as they present different subjects

IP: Logged

GrayFal

TUG Member

Posts: 2446
From: The Hamptons, NY
Registered: Aug 2001
 posted 06-02-2005 04:27 ***  **** ** ** 
II gives accomodation certificates for deposit of summer Fairway Villas weeks - changes every year - but usually early May thru Labor day which can give you 2 weeks of vacation for one week ownership. There are several resales on myresortnetwork.com for Platinum with ASKING prices of 12K.

------------------
Pat
My Trips and Travel Website - Pictures and More...
Marriott Grande Vista Owners Group

IP: Logged

dougp26364

TUG Member

Posts: 2187
From: Wichita KS owner: Polo Towers/ The Villas at Polo Towers/ Marriot's Ocean Point/Marriott's Grand Chateau/ HGVC LVStrip/ Grand Regency Branson, MO
Registered: Jan 2001
 posted 06-02-2005 11:17 ***  **** ** ** 
If I were buying something stictly to exchange, I'm not sure I'd buy Marriott unless you are wanting to exchange mostly within the Marriott system of resorts. While they exchange pretty well, they are some of the more expensive units you can buy and the MF's are among the highest in the industry.

IP: Logged

pwrshift

TUG Member

Posts: 2907
From: Toronto
Registered: Dec 2000
 posted 06-02-2005 18:12 ***  **** ** ** 
Seaview would not be my choice for ownership. It's going to be a large resort when finished in the middle of nowhere and even during the pre-construction phase of the buildings yet to go up there are already resales for half what they sell direct. That tells you something IMO. When I stayed there it really bothered me that I couldn't take an elevator to the gambling tables and that's the same reason I wouldn't buy in Las Vegas either. So without gambling and golf, what else is there there?

Brian

------------------
Those who dream most, do most.

IP: Logged

Zac495

TUG Member

Posts: 469
From: Limerick, Pa 
Registered: Jul 2004
 posted 06-03-2005 18:29 ***  **** ** ** 
I live close by. We visited and went on a timeshare presentation there. The units are nice enough - and there's a nice pool, but NOTHING to brag about. It's a 15 minute drive to AC, and it's a pain to park.

I wouldn't buy there. I would use an accomodation cert to go there - that's it.

------------------
Cheers,
Ellen



{END OF TRANSFERRED POSTS}


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 8, 2005)

Seaview plat. will be a good not great Marriott trader.  Will you trade into a summer Hawaii or Winter Aruba- NO.  Will you be able to trade into HHI at easter - probably. Can you trade for lots a great Marriott locations - YES. 

You won't have the best trader in Marriott but you'll have a good marriott trader and save thousands over buying Hawaii or Aruba.


----------



## Dean (Jun 8, 2005)

As noted above, all Platinum weeks are not created equal.  Do remember that resort view has nothing to do with trade power but does affect rental and resale options as well as usage issues.  I would also concur that most people should buy a resort they will use a significant portion of the time.  But if you buy something at the top of the ladder, or something you have a lot of flexibility with; you may do OK regardless.  This means with Marriott you should usually  buy the cream of the crop or a mid level entry if you don't want to use it most times.  Mid level can be Platinum at an in between resort like Manor Club or Harbour Pointe OR it might be Gold or Silver at a top resort like Ocean Pointe or Grande Ocean.  There are infinite options and variations depending on your desires and situation.  In part it depends on your travel habits, advanced planning and the like.  What I'd recommend for mid summer every year for HH would be different than if you wanted Jan HH most years, Orlando, Williamsburg or Branson..


----------



## millerd66 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Plat vs gold*

Okay then I propose this question:

Is a Plat marriott at seaview more or less valuable than a gold at HHI.

I would buy Gold but the problems is I would not use the weeks allocated. It would be for trading only.

I won't spend the money on plat at HHI, I would rather do something IMO, that is more constructive.

Thanks


----------



## Dean (Jun 9, 2005)

millerd66 said:
			
		

> Okay then I propose this question:
> 
> Is a Plat marriott at seaview more or less valuable than a gold at HHI.
> 
> ...


If you're saying you'll ONLY trade it, I'd buy neither personally.  If you want gold to trade,  you'll likely be better off with something like Ocean Pointe.  But, IMO, it is not a reasonable option to buy any of the choices you're put forth for trading exclusively.  Don't forget you can likely get a platinum resale at HH for not that much more than what you're looking at so you could more easily rent it when not using or exchanging it.


----------



## Mjasp (Aug 26, 2005)

WOW...I just went on a presentation at the Fairway Villas, and although we talked primarily about Ocean point in Myrtle Beach, the rep did say a platinum trades plat, gold/gold etc.  I was looking at a gold week the 3rd week in August (this week actually) in Myrtle Beach and for $4,000 less I could buy at the fairway Villas.  Which in the Marriott system supposedly it shouldn't matter where it was as long as I traded laterally.  Gold/gold etc etc.

The TUG boards and research, a valuable tool.

Joanna


----------



## Dave M (Aug 26, 2005)

Mjasp said:
			
		

> ....the rep did say a platinum trades plat, gold/gold etc.  ...it shouldn't matter where it was as long as I traded laterally.  Gold/gold, etc.



Not so! Don't believe everything a rep tells you when trying to make a sale. 

Read the posts in this thread. Not every platinum (for example) week will trade the same as every other platinum. Even within a single season at a single resort, not all weeks will trade equally. A mid May week and July 4 week at beachfront OceanWatch (Myrtle Beach) are both Platinum weeks. However, the demand for the July 4 week will be much greater, making it a far better trader. 

The internal exchange of Marriott weeks is handled by II, using II's criteria for trading power. Those criteria include "The supply of and demand for, within the Exchange Program, the vacation week deposited (Deposit First) or being offered in exchange (Request First) and for the Home Resort." (The quote is from the II Membership Terms and Conditions.)


----------



## Mjasp (Aug 26, 2005)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Not so! Don't believe everything a rep tells you when trying to make a sale.
> 
> The internal exchange of Marriott weeks is handled by II, using II's criteria for trading power. Those criteria include "The supply of and demand for, within the Exchange Program, the vacation week deposited (Deposit First) or being offered in exchange (Request First) and for the Home Resort." (The quote is from the II Membership Terms and Conditions.)



Dave...July 4th week is a "Platinum Plus" week at Ocean Watch (Myrtle Beach)

But what I am asking is in the "Marriott" system itself, before it gets released to II, is a Gold/Gold equal.  If I purchased,I would purchase a week 34, which is Gold in Ocean Watch and also Gold in the Fairway Villas, I would basically always want to trade in the Marriott system, from the 21 day holding cell LOL

Thx
Joanna


----------



## Dave M (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry about that. Let's change "July 4 week" to "mid July week". The theory is still the same.

Marriott doesn't handle exchanges. II handles all of the Marriott-for-Marriott exchanges using its comparable exchange guidelines. When you deposit a week or make an exchange request, you are doing it with II, not with Marriott. There are Marriott specialists at II who handle the internal exchanges, but they do so based on II exchange guidelines.

If you question the accuracy of my statements, head for the vacationclub.com site. One of the FAQs, for example, is "What are the Interval International exchange options?" One of the alternatives listed in response to the question is "Special Marriott Internal Exchange:  ...this method enables you to place an Internal Exchange request to other Marriott resorts."

Marriott assigns Gold, Platinum and other designations to weeks but doesn't use those designations for anything other than to determine pricing for sales. (Edited to add: "and for determining what the season will be during which an owner can make a reservation.")

It's for those reasons that a Gold week at one resort is not necessarily the same for exchange purposes as a Gold week at another week or even a different Gold week at the same resort.


----------



## Mjasp (Aug 26, 2005)

Dave...Thanks, Just when I think I've got it, I don't LOL

And I thought the Marriott system was different from the rest, I thought it was simple, gold/gold, plat/plat etc etc .  There i go thinking again 

Thanks
Joanna


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 26, 2005)

We also went through a presentation at Fairway Villas. Even though it is only 45 minutes from where we live we decided it was not worth buying FV from the developer for us. We were there the last week in June and the weather was still on the cool side. We bought a Gold week at Ocean Watch (Garden view) We love the beach and we are a family of golfers. Summer months are a little too hot to golf in SC. We decided we wanted a middle of the road priced timeshare from Marriott. We wanted to be able to drive so we wouldn't have to come up with 5 airline tickets every year. That could be a little expensive for us. We love Marriott but we didn't want to spend over $20,000 for our first timeshare. We decided after comparing everything that Gold Garden View was for us. Comparing Gold at FV to Gold at OW, FV was more expensive from the developer. I have seen both Gold and Platinum FV for sale resale. I would not buy from a developer for FV. I have Easter week reserved at OW and have seen many exchanges into FV through II, even during the summer months which is considered platinum at FV.  We have been to FV in April and it is COLD! For some strange reason the Jersey Shore dosen't warm up lately till the very last days of June. My advise is to really think of what your individual needs are, read all the info you can get from TUG, and make a decision based on what you want and what will work for your family. 
We feel we made a good decision for us. We bought in a season we can use. We bought at a resort we can get to easily if we want to go 3 out of 5 years. We bought gardenview because that was in our budget. Even though it is further from the beach, it will be a beautiful area when it is completed and for now we can use the Ocean Side villas until th GV are complete. 
Good Luck in your decision,
Vicki


----------



## Mjasp (Aug 26, 2005)

The OW gold Garden view is what my husband was interested in.  He liked the on the beach resort and within driving distance.  But not the long drive of going to Orlando.  For a 2BR from the developer they wanted 17,800 for OW for the FV 2 BR gold was 13,800.  I thought the FV was less expensive because it wouldn't trade with II like the OW would.  I Didn't know that it didn't trade equally until Dave stated it above.

The power of the internet to educate you.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 26, 2005)

Fairway Villas quoted us a 19,000 price which I thought was for Gold but maybe it was platinum.
Vicki


----------



## malex2 (Aug 26, 2005)

*FV a Good Value at Right Price*

While Fairway Villas Gold might not be a good value at $13,800 from Marriott (it gets only 75,000 Marriott points - not a good value either), it was a great value for me at $2750 resale.  My first three trades (using April Red weeks) have been Barony OF for Easter Week 04, Ocean Watch for Easter Week 06, and FV for July 4 week in 06.

An FV Gold might not pull a Hawaii trade easily (though I probably will try), but clearly it can pull good internal trades for many desirable Marriott resorts at good vacation times.  The point is that everything is relative to price paid and use intended.


----------



## Mjasp (Aug 26, 2005)

Malex...Wow what a great price you paid.  Where did you buy it at that price?


----------



## malex2 (Aug 26, 2005)

I bought it on eBay in December 2003.  I have seen a similar price on two other occasions & sites.  But, my point about value based on price and use applies to other resorts as well.  I just saw a 2 bdrm lock-out platinum (1-21, 50-52) at Sheraton Desert  Oasis on Holiday Group for $5,807 (asking).  That deal went sold quickly.


----------

